# A camper huh?



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Mom and Dad are going to be giving me their RV. It needs some work, but i think it'll be fun once I get it on track... it'll give me and the dogs an excuse to get out of the house for the weekend... I'll have Doug hold on to the ladder on the back.:rofl:


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice. Don't have a camper but I got some nice tents. lol


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Maybe they're trying to give you a hint....Time get the hell out of our house!!!!....LMAO

I'm kidd'n!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

tonios said:


> Maybe they're trying to give you a hint....Time get the hell out of our house!!!!....LMAO
> 
> I'm kidd'n!


:rofl::rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

am jealous! I want to go camping too!!!! I am thrilled for you!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ohhhhh that sounds awesome!!

Aleast if you travel for dog shows and such you guys will travel in style...LOL


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

tonios said:


> Maybe they're trying to give you a hint....Time get the hell out of our house!!!!....LMAO
> 
> I'm kidd'n!


haha it's ok. I have actually lived on my own since the day before I turned 18. bought my own place by the time I was 20.

I really hope this thing isn't too much of a hastle. I've got some roof work that needs to be done and I'd like to personalize the interior.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Sounds like a great project.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

heres some exterior pictures of this beast. I'll get some interior pictures this week.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Mom and Dad are going to be giving me their RV. It needs some work, but i think it'll be fun once I get it on track... it'll give me and the dogs an excuse to get out of the house for the weekend... I'll have Doug hold on to the ladder on the back.:rofl:


That is awesome. I know there are afew members here in Michigan that you can come and see LOL. All those Michiganders please stand up!!! :cheers:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

that thing is a BUS. lol.
thats awesome that there giving it to you tho.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i know it's freakin huge... not so huge on the inside though lmao, that's why I'm going to have to customize it.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i got some "pit bull Xing" signs that would be awesome to throw in there


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

After I repair the roof I'm thinking about painting it black and having the dogs airbrushed on the side with my Indigo Bully Connection under it. That'd be perdy bad @$$


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> i got some "pit bull Xing" signs that would be awesome to throw in there


My father in law has a sign on his gate that says "My GSD can make it to the fence in 2.8 sec, can you?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Awe you B*tch!! I'm jealous!! lol
That is awesome! so you need to drive back down here to NM, pick me up, and let's go on the show circuit!!
We'll strap Leonard and Doug on the roof!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

no problemo Lisa! We can hit up all of the ADBA, UKC, and ABKC events... good lord I'm scared about the gas in this mother


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

*double post*


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> My father in law has a sign on his gate that says "My GSD can make it to the fence in 2.8 sec, can you?


those signs are awesome. i've started a collection of pitbull Xing signs. i've got a wall in my living room that has quite a few bully signs and just random and stuff. its kinda turned into a "bully wall"


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> those signs are awesome. i've started a collection of pitbull Xing signs. i've got a wall in my living room that has quite a few bully signs and just random and stuff. its kinda turned into a "bully wall"


I need to find me some of those LOL


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

it all started when i went to the beach about 3 hours away from here. i saw one sign at a shop and i was like hmmm... these would be awesome to collect. i think my favorite sign that i have right now is "BEWARE of the dog. The cat is not trustworthy either". lol idk why i think thats so funny. maybe its because people should be more of afraid of Odis then Nismo.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Shana I think that will be the kill in one of those. That is why I want a travel trailer and just tow it vs a RV. That is way cool tho!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> haha it's ok. I have actually lived on my own since the day before I turned 18. bought my own place by the time I was 20.
> 
> I really hope this thing isn't too much of a hastle. I've got some roof work that needs to be done and I'd like to personalize the interior.


i moved out when i was 18 too! i also bought my house when i was 18 also, that'd be the difference...

SWEET RV! i think a paint job would do it wonders


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I need to find me some of those LOL


Go to Frankenmuth...theres a store called Raining Cats and Dogs. They have SO many breed signs its insane. I bought a few when I was there last weekend. Were finishing our basement this winter and Maile is getting her own room so it will be all Bully X-ing'ed out. HAHA.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Go to Frankenmuth...theres a store called Raining Cats and Dogs. They have SO many breed signs its insane. I bought a few when I was there last weekend. Were finishing our basement this winter and Maile is getting her own room so it will be all Bully X-ing'ed out. HAHA.


Thats a 4 hour drive 1 way. LOL I can make my own lol thanks for the info


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Thats a 4 hour drive 1 way. LOL I can make my own lol thanks for the info


website......


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm jealous - but I don't think you really want black for a motor home - will increase the hot box effect inside...


----------

